# Best bar tape?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Updating some stuff on my bike including bar tape. I've always used Deda but it wraps shorter than I'd like. My bars are 46cm and I can only wrap just beyond the top bend. I love the feel and cushion of the Deda. Also you can clean it over and over (I use white tape of course). Anyone use another type I should consider?


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Not sure, I was happy with my Fizik tape, but I just ordered some PRO tape. I always get white too. I hope it cleans as easily as the Fiziks. I also went down to a 40cm bar and I won't wrap too far onto the flats so I can't really comment on length


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Highly subjective.

I love Fizik Dual Tape, but hate cork of any kind.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Two rolls of Deda, cut to length?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I would have suggested Deda but I read your post... It definitely isn't for long bars, I usually have about 4" left after wrapping my 42cm classic bend bars.

Fizik is pretty good and I think it can be used to wrap your rather large bars. I had been using Fizik until I swapped over from shimano to sram and I really liked the feel of it. I haven't used it on a long hot summer ride but on some of my indoor sweat fests it holds up just as well as Deda.


----------



## Jason Barton (Jul 18, 2007)

I really like the Specialized Roubaix tape. Its a little thicker and has the gel on the inside. I also like the texture since I ride most of the time without gloves...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like the Celeste green ones.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I like Cinelli cork ribbon. The surface feels natural, not like plastic, it has a little cushion, and is pretty durable.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the Salsa tape.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Fizik*

I have Deda tape on one of my bikes now. No problem with the length of the roll. I had to cut a small amount off. I use 46 bars as well.

I had some white Fizik that I swapped back and forth between two bikes and ran it through the washing machine a couple of times. I pulled it off as I got tired of looking at it.

If you want to use white tape, Fizik is your huckleberry...I used Deda white at one time and it was impossible to keep clean ...

Actually, I gave up on the white look and went back to black tape and saddles.


----------



## wgeorge111 (Nov 27, 2010)

After trying many different tapes, this by far has become my favorite.
Specialized's BG Bar Phat Tape 
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56846


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*surprisingly...*

This is my favourite white handlebar tape. It's padded so it looks like cork tape, but stays white basically forever (unlike most white tapes).

http://www.ital-tecno.com/shopexd.asp?id=461


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cinelli


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Arundel Gecko


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I currently have bars wrapped with Fizik (perforated), Cinelli & Deda and prefer them in that order


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Duct tape. Silver. One roll, a lifetime supply!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't like tape with sticky backing to it. So I get this stuff. It cleans up *okay* - not great, but I'm kinda of the opinion that a race bike should have slightly dingy white tape.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Specialized Roubaix tape is good as is Fizik. I agree Deda is short. You have to wrap perfectly in order to have enough for 44cm bars.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Try some color in your life boys!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I love Fizik microtex.. others love other tapes.. Its kinda like saddles minus the a$$.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I am actually pretty happy with my $0.99 cork/foam no name tape I got off ebay. Wraps well, is comfy w/ good hand feel and seems to be durable. It wraps my 44cm bars just about perfect with a 3/8 overlap wrapping. seems to clean up pretty easy and the white doesn't get to dirty. I won't run solid white tape on my bars though but, I do currently have urban camo tape with a fairly good amount of white in it and it has stayed very clean even through rainy rides this fall.

Here is a shot:


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

For a felt/ leathery feel, I love the Fizik, but on my beater bike I just put on the Arundel and it will definitely last long (reminds me of car tire rubber).


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Bill2 said:


> I like Cinelli cork ribbon. The surface feels natural, not like plastic, it has a little cushion, and is pretty durable.





Salsa_Lover said:


> Cinelli


My favorite too...


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

gnauss said:


> Updating some stuff on my bike including bar tape. I've always used Deda but it wraps shorter than I'd like. My bars are 46cm and I can only wrap just beyond the top bend. I love the feel and cushion of the Deda. Also you can clean it over and over (I use white tape of course). Anyone use another type I should consider?


I like the Deda stuff - they were the only ones who had a good green color.

I don't think you're stretching it enough, or overlapping it too much. I had 6 to 8 inches extra on my 42s - certainly well past the bend.


Overall, I really like cheap cork. When it is on sale for $5 I buy an extra roll or two. It just don't make sense to pay a lot for something so easily torn. If it comes sticky, I peal that off.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I double wrap. I either go glove-less or gloves with no pads. Feels nice...kinda like a thick sport steering wheel on a car.  

Cheap gel tape on the bottom and Stella Azzurra Eleganza on top.


----------



## Ddude723 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sram Supercork feels nice and looks great. Almost has a sort of metallic look to it from a distance.


----------



## JoWu (Feb 9, 2008)

I have had good experience with Lizzard Skin white. Plenty of length and good padding. I also liked the Specialized BG and it also cleaned reasonably well.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

lizzards ftw


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

After trying most of the above (all but Fizik) I have settled on a relative no name product Serfas - it seems to be more padded than, Sram, Deda, CInelli or Salsa - very comfortable.

I use a braid which is similar to a double wrap - for this you need a stretchy tape to get a tighter wrap - Serfas fills the bill here as well.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

+1 for serfas. I have bontrager tape ATM (came with the bike) and it feels great, and normally wouldn't buy it.


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

Lizzard Skin #1 and now they make it even longer!!


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

pferreira said:


> Lizzard Skin #1 and now they make it even longer!!


Lizard Skin DSP 1.8:thumbsup:


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

*Lizard Skins 1.8 or 2.5 ?*

Looks like a lot of recommendations for Lizard Skins but which one, 1.8 or 2.5? I currently have Fizik Microtex and it's a bit thin for my tastes so I want something with a bit more give but not squishy. Is the 1.8 good enough?


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

The Pro tape didn't come in so I went with Torelli, cushiony, made my old Fizik wrapped bar feel like granite. Wipes really clean too. Now to find some PRO end plugs.


----------

